# Amazon adds Amy Sedaris, Wanda Sykes and Cynthia Nixon to 'Alpha House' cast



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Amazon adds Amy Sedaris, Wanda Sykes and Cynthia Nixon to 'Alpha House' cast

Amazon Studios clearly isn't messing about. One of the more notable series in its original round of pilots is getting a bit more star power. Comedians Amy Sedaris, Wanda Sykes and Sex and the City alum Cynthia Nixon are set to join the cast of Alpha House, which already includes the likes of John Goodman.

The Garry Trudeau-penned show is shaping up to be the largest of Amazon's first round of five green lit series. The show will premier through the company's streaming service later this year.

Full Story Here









_Engadget_


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

A really bad Photoshop putting those heads on those bodies.

Other than that, Ho-Hum.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

TBoneit said:


> A really bad Photoshop putting those heads on those bodies.
> 
> Other than that, Ho-Hum.


and Billy Steele took credit for that Photoshop work. See the link. I wouldn't want to have my name associated with such bad work...


----------

